# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Canada goose calls...how big are they?

## EeeBees

Silly silly question I guess but I am making a lanyard and just wondering if the Canada goose calls are the same size as the duck ones?   Your advice please!!   I have a Double Nasty II duck call, would one for geese be about the same size??

----------


## gadgetman

They are a bit bigger, here are mine.

----------


## EeeBees

Thank you so much, Gadgetman...cool!!!   Just sorted that for me, might need a braid of greater diameter for the goose one...how long do you think I would need to make the cord...from the lanyard to the goose call for ease  of use?

----------


## Rich007

My Hammond goose flute is the same thickness as my duck calls. Might pay to  work out which goose call you plan to buy?

----------


## gadgetman

> Thank you so much, Gadgetman...cool!!!   Just sorted that for me, might need a braid of greater diameter for the goose one...how long do you think I would need to make the cord...from the lanyard to the goose call for ease  of use?


No Idea! I just twisted three lengths of twine together, made a loop big enough to get over my swede in the middle and tied the two callers I had on each end. They sit in the hollow of my 'where my chest should be' just nicely so they don't swing about too much. Yeah, I'm a cheap bugger. I keep thinking I should make or buy something better but I never do.

----------


## EeeBees

Thank you very much, Guys...now I can make a start... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

that looks like old wool baleing string there Gadget

----------


## gadgetman

> that looks like old wool baleing string there Gadget


Wish it was, the hemp twine isn't the best on the skin; don't mind wool on the skin, often just get around with a thin woolen jersey as a top.

----------


## Wirehunt

Depends on who made it.  A Hammond _flute_ is a lot longer than a standard call, but about the same diameter, it may even be a little slimmer.   Been a while since I've seen one.
And he is the go to man for geese here.....

----------


## MassiveAttack

This is the best lanyard I have ever used so if I was you I would base your design on it.  The knots on the drops are adjustable so you just adjust them to fit the call.  I have got the four drop, flat braid with the double drops.

Goose Noose Lanyards Duck Call Lanyards & Goose Call Lanyards

----------

